# [D2G CM7]I have Compiled Latest cm7,Solved wifi usb battery and other Problem



## zhengb66 (Nov 6, 2012)

CM7 is my Favorite rom，but there are many problems for it,Wifi usb and other problems.
Last month age,I continued the work of DEV_THREAD(http://rootzwiki.com...ad-leak-kernel/) to Compiled it,Through the efforts

1、I have Solved the problem of wifi.
2、Solved the problem of battery,Standby time of battery keeps longger obviously.
3、Solved the usb problem,Insert usb，display 2 icon only.
Now the rom is Quite perfect，I Release here, hope more people to use，Not just the Chinese people.
This rom is only for 608.

Download http://dl.vmall.com/c071xigtye


----------



## vanikabrat (Apr 22, 2012)

can it run on 629?


----------



## zhengb66 (Nov 6, 2012)

can it run on 629?
*Edited by vanikabrat, Today, 05:31 PM.*
*---------------------------------------*
I am not test it, All binory files is extract from v608.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Mirror can be found here: http://www.mediafire.com/?6kampy51t8pu56b

Because Chinese download sites are horrible.

Also, it works on GSM, at least for me.


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

vanikabrat said:


> can it run on 629?


Do you know how to read?

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Good old WiFi bug is still there. WiFi hangs indefinitely during high bandwidth transfers.


----------



## zhengb66 (Nov 6, 2012)

ヤンデレ
Good old WiFi bug is still there. WiFi hangs indefinitely during high bandwidth transfers.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Becase 608 base package wifi is bad，cm7 is base on 608,so it is indefinitely offline
,but on my tp-link or d-link router,it is work good.I only solved the problem use wifi must restart
,through the increase of system properties Space. 
Another,My download space is made by huawei company，so it is very safe.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think I've experienced the wifi hang on my plain D2 (non global), although maybe I just haven't stressed it enough. Is there a reliable way to replicate this wifi hang, perhaps something different on the D2 can help with the D2G?



zhengb66 said:


> ...My download space is made by huawei company，so it is very safe.


Thanks for sharing your ROM. However, many people outside of China are not comfortable with Huawei, or Chinese sites in general, for various reasons.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I only get these wifi issues with CM7 on 4.5.x.

CM7 on Froyo was stable. Stock 2.4.x had hangs.

CM7 on Gingerbread has hangs. Stock 4.5.608 is perfectly stable.

That about sums it up.


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm running Nis' CM7 D2 version on the 4.5.601 kernel with no apparent wifi issues. I frequently stream video from my PC to phone over wifi & it seems to work fine. Not sure if that qualifies as high bandwidth, it probably amounts to about 200 MB per hour. So, if that indicates there's something different or better going on with the D2's wifi that could benefit the D2G, somebody smarter than me will have to figure it out.







I presume they use the same hardware, but not sure if that alone could be the difference, either.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Also, syslog is broken in this one.


----------



## vanikabrat (Apr 22, 2012)

this is the best rom i had on my D2G, so far i've noticed only 1 bug-alt lock doesn't work, and battery life is worse than stock 629


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

zhengb66 said:


> CM7 is my Favorite rom，but there are many problems for it,Wifi usb and other problems.
> Last month age,I continued the work of DEV_THREAD(http://rootzwiki.com...ad-leak-kernel/) to Compiled it...


If it helps, here's what Nis / Spitemare / David Morgan did on the D2 (not Global), some of which was never officially merged. In particular, fixes for sticky settings and Alt-Lock:
http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/17925/
http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/11675/
http://review.cyanogenmod.org/#/c/11674/


----------



## soseono (Sep 15, 2011)

I installed this ROM directly over the previous 2012-05-16 build of CM7, and am seeing much better battery life. Great! The only thing I miss is the centered clock on the top status bar. Otherwise, very happy with the update. Thanks, OP!


----------

